# Soreness



## bomb_r2 (Feb 13, 2018)

I work in a wood shop , the past two days I?ve been using a saw in which a stack of wood is to my left . The machine is in front of me and I put wood on the conveyer belt and push it into the blades . I stand facing the wood. The conveyer belt is hip level . I attempt to switch the way I push the wood in to hit different muscles . (10 foot long wood ) I stand behind the wood sometimes to hit forearms, stand sideways push it with my left arm ( gets outer chest ) put hands in front of me and walk it in to ( hit legs / upper thighs ) I?m attempting to think of different ways to hit as many muscles as possible. 1/4 times it takes all my force to push the wood I. , 2/4 the time it takes about 70% force , 1/4 the time it?s pretty easy . Any advice would be helpful . I do this 1500-2000x a night l it?s very quick paced , any advice is helpful


----------



## Beatguts (Mar 5, 2018)

Given you are in decent shape already, pushing a 10" piece of wood through a saw is not going to result in much muscle gain. Possibly improve muscular endurance but that is about all. I would suggest completing your tasks at work as ergonomically as possible. Save the technicality for progressive overload in the gym.


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 8, 2018)

I got fired from there , I now make hinges


----------



## suraonyx23 (Mar 8, 2018)

Beatguts said:


> Given you are in decent shape already, pushing a 10" piece of wood through a saw is not going to result in much muscle gain. Possibly improve muscular endurance but that is about all. I would suggest completing your tasks at work as ergonomically as possible. Save the technicality for progressive overload in the gym.



Lmao I sent you a message


----------

